# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Пожелание

## Артур

Почему мы не сделать на форуме как и на всех перспективных порталах интернета значок "Мне нравится" как в социальных сетях?
На "тоталитарности" это никак не скажется.

----------


## Дамир

> Почему мы не сделать на форуме как и на всех перспективных порталах интернета значок "Мне нравится" как в социальных сетях?
> На "тоталитарности" это никак не скажется.


Если это типа "Класс", как в одноклассниках, я поддерживаю подобное предложение. Так каждый сможет видеть, чьё сказанное\написанное вызывает положительные впечатления !

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уже делали. Не прижилось. Не помню уже почему.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

У меня часто рука тянется кликнуть "нравится"  :smilies:  Но нету  :smilies: 
Уже делали по-моему слегка иное - систему оценок. А просто "нравится" вроде не было. Но я могу и ошибаться.

----------


## Hanna

потом все будут гонятся за этим "нравится" и кто лайкнул и за что...мания величия...
Все лайки будут у Враджендра Кумара Прабху, у Анирудхи Прабху, у Юрия Николаевича и ЕвгенияК....
и так все видно ))))

----------


## Дамир

> потом все будут гонятся за этим "нравится" и кто лайкнул и за что...мания величия...
> Все лайки будут у Враджендра Кумара Прабху, у Анирудхи Прабху, у Юрия Николаевича и ЕвгенияК....
> и так все видно ))))


пусть будут, разве это неправильно !?

Дело не в величии, а в помощи отдельно взятому человеку, насколько правильно он мыслит, а значит развивается )))

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Большенство решает у млечх - по этому тоже не показатель  : )

----------


## Дамир

> Большенство решает у млечх - по этому тоже не показатель  : )


Суть оценки не в большинстве,а ясности, какие изложения кому ближе. можно конечно замусорить и под каждым комментом отписываться "согласен с Вами" или "не согласен", тогда каждая тема вырастет  в количестве бесполезных страниц )))

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вот если будет показывать кто лайкнул  ..  :mig:  Такое можно сделать технически.

----------


## Артур

> Уже делали. Не прижилось. Не помню уже почему.


Странный ответ для представителя администрации

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> пусть будут, разве это неправильно !?
> 
> Дело не в величии, а в помощи отдельно взятому человеку, насколько правильно он мыслит, а значит развивается )))


Чтобы помочь человеку избавиться от заблуждений нужно не "лайкать" публично "нравится или нет", а поговорить с ним лично, подробно и вежливо объяснить, в чем именно его ошибки. Только так можно что то изменить в его взглядах. А такие анонимные и ничем не объясненные оценки как во всех этих соцсетях ни к чему полезному не приведут, лишь будут вносить смятение. И уж никак не помогут развиваться.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

тогда сделайте, конечно если есть техническая возможность, не лайк, а спасибо. и репутацию. с возможностью писать-за что именно плюс или минус.

----------

